# Excessive Drooling



## Trotty (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi my 24 month old WHV started drooling excessively on Sunday & has continued for the last 3 days. It’s like water constantly dripping down his beard , leaving damp patches everywhere. He seems fine and continues to eat , play & sleep ok. Although when we are out at night he starts to do excessive sneezing . He had never had this problem before , has anyone experienced this, is it normal . I would appreciate any advice please ? Could he be allergic to our Christmas Tree? Thanks


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would check his teeth, and for any foreign object that could be caught between them.
Drooling can also be a sign of nausea, or a problem with the salivary glands.


----------



## Trotty (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi Thankyou I have checked his mouth & brushed his teeth, there doesn’t seem to be anything stuck . Although I’ve noticed Hux has chipped his Canine . I’ve tapped it with the toothbrush & he diesnt seem to be bothered, but could this be the problem ? I wonder 🐶


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Is the pulp exposed on the canine where it is chipped (pinkish spot)?

Was this a recent injury?

With my pups excessive drooling has been from a mouth/tooth injury. My male broke his lower canine quite badly, which was easy to detect. I did have a female foster that cracked a front tooth, which I discovered due to her excessive drooling. 

I would have your vet look at the canine as it may be the culprit.

If it is a lower canine, and your vet thinks it is the cause I would suggest seeing a dental specialist. Lower canines are not easy teeth to deal with. 


Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

